# New to this... how do i do it?



## forester7 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have never hunted crows before, but we have LOTS of them here all the time. They are in everyone's roadside garbage, eating my garden, and eating local farmer's grain.

I have a crow call on CD. It is not the greatest quality, but I tried it from my truck stereo, and it did draw in crows until they saw the truck and took off!

Here is my question... how can I do this quickly, cheaply, but effectively? 1) Will I NEED a decoy of some sort? 2) Won't the crows all take off for a long time if I shoot 1 crow?... can I get a lot of them? 3) There are bushes beside my garden where I will hun tthe crows, but will I need a sophisticated blind? 4) What would be better... my .22 or my 16 guage? 5)should I use my "call" or my "injured crow" sound?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

16 ga shotgun works fine. A 22 does to ifyou can get them to stay still. Camo which doesn't mean you have to buy expencive clothing just use cloting that matches the area you will be hunting in. A owl decoy can be handy if you have a few crow decoys to set out along with it. Look at the build your own call in the fox coyoute section. You can build one that will work fine for less than $75.00.
Yes the crows learn fast some areas are not good for long life. You need to move around and not over hunt a area.

 Al


----------

